# Abmahnung wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung



## Sin (2. Mai 2008)

Vor ca 2 Wochen habe ich aus Geldmangel meine Harman/Kardon Anlage bei Ebay reingestellt.
Da ich nicht über einen Fotoapparat verfüge habe ich bei Google nach Bildern gesucht und diese für die Auktion genutzt.

Kurz vor Ablauf der Auktion bekam ich von Ebay eine Nachricht, dass die Auktion aufgrund dieser Bilder gelöscht wurde, da sich jemand als urheber der Bilder bekannte.

Ich habe mir dabei nichts großartig gedacht, sondern nur dass ich sie wohl dann irgendwann neu reinsetzen muss.

Heute bekam ich dann einen Brief vom Anwalt, der mich im Namen Ihres Mandanten "Verklagt" und zwar wollen sie 500€ Anwahltsgebühren und 350€ Pro verwendetem Bild (2 Bilder waren es). und zwar nur dann wenn man sich "aussergerichtlich" einigt, ansonsten sollten Gebühren von bis zu 6700€ und eventuelle freiheitsstrafen auf mich zukommen.

Ich mein, das währen 1200€, die kann ich nie im Leben bezahlen.
Kennt sich jemand mit Internetrecht aus? 
Dürfen die das?
Gibt es möglichkeiten das Abzuwenden?
Eigentlich müsste man doch vorher jemanden "normal" Abmahnen, also sagen: Lass das, sonst...


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Mai 2008)

könnte sein, dass dir da geholfen wird http://www.e-recht24.de/


----------



## Divinavene (2. Mai 2008)

Hm, das ist eine heikle Situation. 

Die Frage ist erst einmal: von welcher Seite im Internet hast du die Fotos her? Von einer privaten? Dann sieht es für dich wohl eher schlecht aus. Ist es von einer Seite a la Saturn, dann sehen deine Chancen besser aus. 

An sich ist es ja nicht schlimm Bilder aus dem Internet zu benutzen, solange du die Quelle angibst oder freie Bilder benutzt. 

Ich kenne zwar deine finanzielle Situation nicht, aber solltest du einen Anwalt benötigen, denke an Prozeskostenhilfe. Man muss nicht unbedingt arbeitslos sein, um solche Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Auch wenn ich dir nicht wirklich viel dazu sagen konnte, hoffe ich doch sehr, dass es dir etwas weiterhelfen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (2. Mai 2008)

Leider kenn ich mich mit der Rechtslage nicht so gut aus aber ich kann dir sagen dass dieses Forum wohl der falsche Ort für solche Fragen ist. Du solltest dir da professionelle Hilfe suchen, also einen Anwalt. Soweit ich weiß kann man solang man sich nur erkundigt auch einiges machen ohne Unsummen dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## Divinavene (2. Mai 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man solang man sich nur erkundigt auch einiges machen ohne Unsummen dafür zu bezahlen.



Das ist leider nicht ganz so richtig. Es gibt genügend Anwälte, die selbst bei einem Erst- oder Beratungsgespräch schon abkassieren. Entweder du hast eine Rechtschutzversicherung, die dafür aufkommt oder du findest einen guten Anwalt, der von den ersten Kosten absieht und erst dann sein Honorar verlangt, sollte es wirklich eng für dich aussehen.


----------



## Sin (2. Mai 2008)

Ich weis nicht mehr genau wo ich die Bilder her habe. Habe einfach bei google gesucht und die "schönsten" Bilder genommen :-(

Quelle hatte ich natürlich leider nicht, aber ich finde es gelinde gesagt "scheisse" dass sich jemand so einkackt. Ein freundlicher Brief mit der bitte das zu unterlassen hätte ja genügt.

ich weis, unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, aber dennoch.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit Internetrecht aus?



Hier gehts mehr ums Urheberrecht. Man darf nämlich nicht einfach Bilder oder sonstige Medien die geschützt sind für kommerzielle Zwecke verwenden, wenn der Besitzer nicht zugestimmt hat.



Sin schrieb:


> Dürfen die das?
> Gibt es möglichkeiten das Abzuwenden?
> Eigentlich müsste man doch vorher jemanden "normal" Abmahnen, also sagen: Lass das, sonst...



Sie "mahnen" dich ja sozusagen ab. Sie geben dir eine Chance "billig" aus der Sache rauszukommen und sich außergerichtlich zu einigen. 

Als kleine Info am Rande: Es gibt Anwaltskanzleien, die darauf spezialisiert sind Leute wie dich zu verklagen. Die Kanzleien durchforsten das Internet nach Leuten, die irgendetwas falsch gemacht haben aber nie damit rechnen würde plötzlich so viel Geld zahlen zu müssen. Das kann man jetzt moralisch falsch finden, aber gesetzlich erlaubt ist es nun mal. Als Beispiel möchte ich einen Lehrer kennen, der Photos von seinen Schülern gemacht hat um diese ins Internet zu stellen (Orchesterbilder). Plötzlich bekam er einen Brief nach Hause, ob er eine schriftliche Einwilligung von jedem einzelnen Schüler besäße, die er natürlich nicht hatte. Letztenendlich  musst er dann mehrere hundert Euro Straft zahlen. 

Wenn du Hilfe willst solltest du dich an ein professionelleres Forum wenden und/oder die Seite posten von der die Bilder kopiert hast.


----------



## Hérault (2. Mai 2008)

Will dir ja keine Angst einjagen, aber du hast grundsätzlich ein richtiges Problem. Denn Fakt ist: die dürfen das!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ebay beispielsweise weißt in zig Hinweisen auf Rechtsverletzungen dieser Art hin...Bleibt dir nur noch zu wünschen, dass das alles so klimpflich wie möglich über die Bühne geht. Um diverse Kosten wirst du wohl jetzt nicht mehr drum rum kommen...Aber auf eine gerichtliche Verhandlung solltest du es in gar keinem Fall ankommen lassen-denn dann wird es erst richtig teuer (Anwaltskosten, Gerichtskosten, Strafgebühren für Urheberrechtsverletzungen etc)


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

Ev. hilft Dir ja der Artikel ein wenig:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/extras/berichte...abmahnungen.jsp


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Mai 2008)

Überprüfe das mal:

Ist der Abmahnbrief erst da, heißt es prüfen, ob die Abmahnung zulässig ist. Mahnt ein Anwalt ab, muss er ein Mandat haben. Fehlt im Abmahnschreiben der Hinweis auf den Mandanten, ist die Abmahnung hinfällig.


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (2. Mai 2008)

Ist schon ziemlich beschissen wie sich manche Leute verhalten,
was du getan hast war nicht böswillig oder beabsichtigt, ist wohl eher aus
Unwissenheit geschehen... das würden die merken wenn sie erstmal mit dir Sprechen würden.
Da hätte ein HINWEIS auf Urheberechtsverletzung genügt.
Kenn mich da nicht so aus mit dem Gesetz, kann dir nur viel Glück wünschen.
Diese geizigen Bas***** sollten sich schämen.


----------



## Divinavene (2. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Quelle hatte ich natürlich leider nicht, aber ich finde es gelinde gesagt "scheisse" dass sich jemand so einkackt. Ein freundlicher Brief mit der bitte das zu unterlassen hätte ja genügt.



Das hätte dir vielleicht genügt. Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Die meisten Menschen sind nun mal Geldgeil und ziehen wegen jeder Kleinigkeit vor Gericht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche dir noch alles Gute in diesem Verfahren und drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass du einigermaßen gut aus der Sache rauskommst.

LG
Divi


----------



## Hérault (2. Mai 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Das hätte dir vielleicht genügt. Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Die meisten Menschen sind nun mal Geldgeil und ziehen wegen jeder Kleinigkeit vor Gericht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um nichts anderes geht es letztendlich...Der kleine Mann begeht unwissend einen für ihn geringfügigen Fehler und daraus wird dann das große Geld gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (2. Mai 2008)

Leider ist es heutzutage so =(

Der geringste Fehler, schon kannste mit $$$ rechnen. In diesem Fall würde ich Dir raten, das Ganze von einem Anwalt prüfen zu lassen.

Und wenn Du keine kamera hast, investier einfach in ein Kamera fähiges Handy. Dann kannst Du eigene Fotos machen und brauchst keine Ängste wegen Urheberrecht etc. haben. 

Wünsche Dir alles Gute und einen möglichst "günstigen" Ausgang.

Ich habe auch mal jemanden "abgemahnt", weil mein Bild ohne Erlaubnis verwendet wurde. Das lief aber alles kostenlos und freundlich ab.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

Schaut euch doch nur den Gravenreuth an, der lebt seit locker 20 Jahren von solchen Machenschaften.


----------



## Hérault (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch nur den Gravenreuth an, der lebt seit locker 20 Jahren von solchen Machenschaften.



Wer ist eigentlich Gravenreuth???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Mai 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen sind nun mal Geldgeil [...]



Nicht nur die meisten, alle.


----------



## Dirkster (2. Mai 2008)

Rechtsberatung darf gesetzlich nur ein Anwalt geben, zu dem würde ich Dir auch raten. Alles, was Dir so zu dem Thema in Internetforen erzählt wird, würde ich sehr vorsichtig genießen. Persönlich denke ich, dass die Abmahnung auch nicht so ganz ungerechtfertig ist. Dir muss doch klar gewesen sein, dass man nicht einfach irgendwelche Bilder aus der Google-Suche verwenden darf. 



> An sich ist es ja nicht schlimm Bilder aus dem Internet zu benutzen, solange du die Quelle angibst ...



Das stimmt nicht, Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich Gravenreuth???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%BCnter_F...von_Gravenreuth und hier seine Kanzlei.


----------



## Sin (2. Mai 2008)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten.

Man hat mir den Rat gegeben mich erstmal an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale zu wenden und dort nach Rat zu fragen.
Leider kam der Brief heute Mittag an, da hatten die leider schon zu.

Was ich jedoch gerne wissen würde: Der Brief kam per Einschreiben, ich habe nichts unterschrieben, muss aber bis zum 06.05 12 Uhr Stellung dazu beziehen, also eine Frist von einer Woche, da der Brief am 29.04 abgeschickt wurde.

1) Sollte die 1 Wochenfrist nicht mit dem erhalt des Briefes gelten? Ich habe nämlich sozusagen nur 1 Tag Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.

2) Da ich nichts unterschrieben habe, könnte es doch genauso sein, dass ich den Brief nicht erhalten habe, oder täusche ich mich da?

Naja, ist mein ganzes Wochenende im Arsch wegen so nem Scheiss :-(


----------



## Foertel (2. Mai 2008)

Hm, ich arbeite in einem Bereich in dem sowas auch vorkommt.

1)Die Bilder waren doch schon nicht mehr drin als derjenige die Abmahnung geschickt hat oder? Theoretisch sollte er dich nicht für etwas Abmahnen können was du in der Vergangenheit getan hast, wäre nen Punkt der villeicht helfen könnte, villeicht aber auch nicht, da ich es hier net so genau weiß.

Darüber ob eine Frist von 7 Tagen zulässig ist lässt sich streiten, allerdings nur einen zeitraum von 2 Tagen zu haben (Montag und Dienstag, da der Tag an dem die Frist ausläuft mitgerechnet wird) dürften die meißten Richter als unzulässig ansehen, womit das ganze Schreiben gesetzeswidrieg wäre.


Aber Achtung, ich hab erzählt wie es bei uns läuft, dein Fall ist nochmal etwas anderes, es kann also durchaus sein das es in diesem Fall anders liegt, beste Möglichkeit ist es auf jedenfall mal mit einem von der öffentlichen Rechtshilfe zu sprechen, die es in großen Städten zumeißt gibt.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

Die Vogel Strauss Taktik ist das Dümmste was Du machen kannst, melde dich wie auch immer innerhalb der Frist. Du musst ja erstmal gar nichts großartiges zu dem Thema sagen.

Ich wurde auch schon abgemahnt, allerdings nur weil es eine strunzdumme Anwältin war die nichtmal wusste was Frames sind und ich ich am Telefon zerpflücken konnte.


----------



## Sin (2. Mai 2008)

Danke euch, nur dumm das jetzt Wochenende ist, dass lässt mir keine Ruhe :-(


----------



## Hérault (3. Mai 2008)

Dank dir Incontemtio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is ja schon fast peinlich, dass ich den als IT-ler nicht kannte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bildungslücke inc...


----------



## Foertel (4. Mai 2008)

PS: Ich hab net gesagt das du die Frist nicht einhalten sollst, wenn möglich immer einhalten, aber da kann man villeicht später was drehn wenns hart auf hart kommt, auf jedenfall Good Luck ;-)


----------



## Sin (4. Mai 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab net gesagt das du die Frist nicht einhalten sollst, wenn möglich immer einhalten, aber da kann man villeicht später was drehn wenns hart auf hart kommt, auf jedenfall Good Luck ;-)



Also als Zwischeninfo: 
Ich habe mit der HOK Coburg geredet (Rechtschutzversicherung), sehr wahrscheinlich übernehmen sie die Anwaltskosten, auch wenn dieser spezielle Fall nicht in der Klausel enthalten ist.
Zudem habe ich mit einem befreundetem Staatsanwalt geredet, der meinte, Zahlen werd ich wohl müssen, jedoch nicht diese immense Höhe.
Es gibt wohl ein neues Gesetz, das im Erstfall denjenigen Schützt, der die Urheberrechtsverletzung begangen hat.
Genaueres weis ich aber erst am Montag wenn ich beim Rechtsanwalt war.


----------



## tschilpi (4. Mai 2008)

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück.

Ist zum kotzen das man aus solch einer Kleinigkeit Geld ziehen will.

Wie Geldgeil die Leute heutzutage sind...


----------



## Gronwell (4. Mai 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück.
> 
> Ist zum kotzen das man aus solch einer Kleinigkeit Geld ziehen will.
> 
> Wie Geldgeil die Leute heutzutage sind...



Muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen, echt ne Frechheit, einfach so ein Bild eines anderen zu nutzen um damit Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen, echt ne Frechheit, einfach so ein Bild eines anderen zu nutzen um damit Geld zu verdienen.



Den Ebay Verkauf hätte er auch ohne Bild oder mit nem geknipsten Handy Foto machen können. 
Sein Fehler war einfach der Einfachheit des Internets zu erliegen ohne über mögliche Folgen nachzudenken. Selbst wenn Du schwarz fährst oder was klaust wirst Du geringer (und angemessener) bestraft.

1200€ sind meiner Ansicht nach hier nicht angemessen.


----------



## tschilpi (4. Mai 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen, echt ne Frechheit, einfach so ein Bild eines anderen zu nutzen um damit Geld zu verdienen.


Hey,

ich finds ja auch nicht sehr toll Bilder mit Urheberschutz zu verwenden, aber Leute die dies extra tun um andere reinzulegen und Geld zu kassieren finde ich zum kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (4. Mai 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich finds ja auch nicht sehr toll Bilder mit Urheberschutz zu verwenden, aber Leute die dies extra tun um andere reinzulegen und Geld zu kassieren finde ich zum kotzen
> 
> ...



Muss ich dir wieder zustimmen, echt mies, dass Leute sowas tun und hoffen nicht dabei erwischt zu werden, wenn sie andere um ihre Rechte bringen wollen und alles nur, damit es sich besser bei Ebay verkaufen läßt.


----------



## tschilpi (4. Mai 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Muss ich dir wieder zustimmen, echt mies, dass Leute sowas tun und hoffen nicht dabei erwischt zu werden, wenn sie andere um ihre Rechte bringen wollen und alles nur, damit es sich besser bei Ebay verkaufen läßt.


Seit wann hab ich so etwas behauptet?


----------



## Gronwell (4. Mai 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Seit wann hab ich so etwas behauptet?



In deinen Beiträgen, es kommt nur auf die Betrachtungsweise an. Das Problem ist, du stellt den, dessen Rechte verletzt wurden als böse hin, während die Person, die die Rechte verletzt hat das Opfer sein soll, nur weil es nun die Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommt.


----------



## tschilpi (4. Mai 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> In deinen Beiträgen, es kommt nur auf die Betrachtungsweise an. Das Problem ist, du stellt den, dessen Rechte verletzt wurden als böse hin, während die Person, die die Rechte verletzt hat das Opfer sein soll, nur weil es nun die Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommt.


Nun, in so einem Fall denke ich ja das es eine Abmahnung getan hätte. Jedoch solch einen immensen Preis dafür zu zahlen empfinde ich als unmoralisch.
Naja, Gesetz ist Gesetz...


----------



## Gronwell (4. Mai 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Nun, in so einem Fall denke ich ja das es eine Abmahnung getan hätte. Jedoch solch einen immensen Preis dafür zu zahlen empfinde ich als unmoralisch.
> Naja, Gesetz ist Gesetz...



Es ist doch eine Abmahnung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sollte man dafür nicht zahlen müssen, würde es bedeuten, dass man das immer wieder machen kann, muss sich halt nur immer wie ein neues "Opfer" suchen. Oder sollen auch alle Ersttäter keine Strafe bekommen, weil einmal auf die Finger klopfen ja vielleicht auch reichen würde!?


----------



## tschilpi (4. Mai 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Es ist doch eine Abmahnung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sollte man dafür nicht zahlen müssen, würde es bedeuten, dass man das immer wieder machen kann, muss sich halt nur immer wie ein neues "Opfer" suchen. Oder sollen auch alle Ersttäter keine Strafe bekommen, weil einmal auf die Finger klopfen ja vielleicht auch reichen würde!?


Ist schon klar, das es eine Strafe geben sollte. Aber doch nicht bitte in solch einer Höhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (4. Mai 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, das es eine Strafe geben sollte. Aber doch nicht bitte in solch einer Höhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Über die Höhe kann man durchaus streiten, wobei 350 pro Bild noch recht günstig ist, andere verlangen durchaus das doppelte.


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (8. Mai 2008)

Man, die Kosten sind total übertrieben, solche Strafen zu verhängen ohne überhaupt mal mit der betroffenen Person zu reden ist absolut rücksichtslos. Es ist nur ein scheiß Bild, oder halt 2 scheiß Bilder und ne einmalige Sache bei der der Urheber keinen Schaden genommen hat, die Auktion lief nicht mal zu ende. Man sagt zwar Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, aber das ist nicht immer moralisch korrekt. In meinen Augen ist das einfach nur rücksichtslose Geldmacherei und solchen Leuten, wie diesen Anwälten oder was auch immer, wünsche ich nichts gutes.


----------

